# Report: Tests Show Dirk Nowtizki Woman Pregnant



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> DALLAS -- Medical records show that the woman arrested at the home of Dallas Mavericks forward Dirk Nowitzki earlier this month is pregnant, according to a newspaper report.
> 
> The Dallas Morning News reported on its Web site Tuesday night that Crista Taylor -- according to records from the Dallas County jail and Parkland Hospital released by Taylor to the newspaper -- was administered a pregnancy test after she was booked on May 6 and that the test was positive.
> 
> ...


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4207828


----------



## TheRevolver (Feb 15, 2009)

How the hell did he manage to hook up with a woman like that?

I figured he'd be surrounded 24/7 with chicks like this...


----------

